# BenQ XL2411Z Bild eingebrannt??



## royaldoom3 (23. Mai 2018)

Moin,
musste gerade feststellen, das die Fläche in Windows 10 von Cortana im Screen eingebrannt ist. Wie kann das sein? Dachte bei TFT LED Screens passiert sowas nicht? Hatte vorher einen normalen TFT mit der altbacken Beleuchtung 8 Jahre in gebrauch und sowas noch nie.

https://abload.de/img/bildeingebrannttysqq.jpg


Sieht man ganz klar diesen Kasten. Bemerkbar macht es sich in Games wenn der Kontrast bisschen dunkler ist und natürlich wenn man Filme schaut.
Inwiefern hat man darauf Garantie? Hatte den vor 2 Jahren oder so bei computeruniverse gekauft


Lg


----------



## claster17 (23. Mai 2018)

Es kann bei manchen LCDs passieren, dass die Pixel ein wenig hängen bleiben. Das ist allerdings nicht permanent und legt sich mit wechselndem Bildinhalt wieder.

Das Phänomen nennt sich LCD Persistence oder Image Retention.


----------



## royaldoom3 (23. Mai 2018)

claster17 schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings nicht permanent und legt sich mit wechselndem Bildinhalt wieder.



Hab das schon seit 2 Monaten gesehen, dachte aber immer das liegt am Game.. Hab das jetzt aber auch beim "BenQ - Startscreen" vom Bildschirm gesehen. Und zocken tue ich am Abend immer so 2-3h, sollte doch eigentlich genug wechselnde Bildinhalte sein.. Aber verschwindet nicht


----------



## Torben456 (23. Mai 2018)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Hab das schon seit 2 Monaten gesehen, dachte aber immer das liegt am Game.. Hab das jetzt aber auch beim "BenQ - Startscreen" vom Bildschirm gesehen. Und zocken tue ich am Abend immer so 2-3h, sollte doch eigentlich genug wechselnde Bildinhalte sein.. Aber verschwindet nicht



Mach mal nen Dead Pixel Test, vielleicht hilft das. YouTube, im Vollbild für nen paar Minuten laufen lassen.


----------



## royaldoom3 (23. Mai 2018)

Hab die verschiedenen Farben jeweils 1 minute in Vollbild F11 gehabt und paar mal rumgewechselt, Kasten ist immer noch da . Hab jetzt einfach mal eine Supportanfrage bei BenQ gestellt, mal schauen was kommt.. Richtig belastend -.-


----------



## Torben456 (23. Mai 2018)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Hab die verschiedenen Farben jeweils 1 minute in Vollbild F11 gehabt und paar mal rumgewechselt, Kasten ist immer noch da . Hab jetzt einfach mal eine Supportanfrage bei BenQ gestellt, mal schauen was kommt.. Richtig belastend -.-



Lass es mal ne Stunde laufen


----------



## Stueppi (23. Mai 2018)

Mach mal ein weißes Bild in den Vollbild und lass das über nacht an, das behebt das Problem. Hab ich auch, gleicher Monitor.


----------



## royaldoom3 (23. Mai 2018)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Mach mal ein weißes Bild in den Vollbild und lass das über nacht an, das behebt das Problem. Hab ich auch, gleicher Monitor.



Ja toll frisst ja kein Strom  Kann ja aber auch nicht sein, sehe gerade auch das vom Browser oben die komplette Leiste auch eingebrannt ist, oben ca 1cm vom Monitor zieht sich komplett ein Balken Quer rüber.. Kann ja irgendwas nicht stimmen


----------



## royaldoom3 (24. Mai 2018)

Haha Antwort vom BenQ Support: Aus Garantie 3 Monate raus, Hinversand + Überprüfung 50€ + 350€ fürs neue LCD Panel wenn der Fehler dann festgestellt wird.. Hatte den Screen damals im Angebot für 230€ gekauft.. Kann ich mir ja direkt einen neuen kaufen. Egal, behalte den jetzt noch weiter. Sind ja nur leichte Schattierungen, fallen noch nicht so krass auf.


----------



## Desrupt0r (24. Mai 2018)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Haha Antwort vom BenQ Support: Aus Garantie 3 Monate raus, Hinversand + Überprüfung 50€ + 350€ fürs neue LCD Panel wenn der Fehler dann festgestellt wird.. Hatte den Screen damals im Angebot für 230€ gekauft.. Kann ich mir ja direkt einen neuen kaufen. Egal, behalte den jetzt noch weiter. Sind ja nur leichte Schattierungen, fallen noch nicht so krass auf.



Wie wäre es wenn du deinen PC einfach wie Stueppi gesagt hat mal eine Nacht mit weißem Vollbild laufen lässt? Kostet dich nen Euro Strom..


----------



## royaldoom3 (25. Mai 2018)

Ja werde ich heute über Nacht mal machen


----------

